# Waterfall inside the tank



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

I am setting up a 75 and am going to put a waterfall inside of it. Has anyone had any luck or experience with it? Here is a link of how to do it, I am a little surprised I have not seen more of these. 
http://www.fishforums.com.au/viewto...aterfall&sid=eff6541767370eb876c79496c3621d89

here is a great picture of one








http://www.blueaquarium.org/2008/10/ada-contest-2007-world-ranking-no1-27/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

be sure to take pics of the construction process!


----------



## NanoDan (Oct 11, 2008)

Really pics are a must lol
I read that article but it didnt really explain how to make it very well


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i thought that it was fairly clear, a cup to catch white sand, that is being blown up through an air pipe made out of pvc


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats awesome good looks on the link man


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Really cool concept but I vaguely remember some discussions talking about how it's fine for a show set-up where you clean-up and "re-deploy" the set-up daily (if not a few times daily) but for a constant feature in a home tank it did not really seem to be all that practical. Looks great though.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

what about a sheet or strip of plexiglass that is removable to cover the sand about 3/4'' off the wall. Easily removable to flawlessly guide the sand with no worry about current sweeping it away. Should be made to pull out from the top of the tank for those pesky algae problems one might have ? My .02 on the deal


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

A bubble wall, if it was caught before it reached the surface, wouldnt outgas. It would be easy to keep going, an give close to the same effect.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, in a slow moving tank Im sure the sand wouldn't be blown around.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

rich815 said:


> Really cool concept but I vaguely remember some discussions talking about how it's fine for a show set-up where you clean-up and "re-deploy" the set-up daily (if not a few times daily) but for a constant feature in a home tank it did not really seem to be all that practical. Looks great though.


x2...Plus I feel it's something that might cool for a whole 2hrs maybe, then it's more like ok I done it...lol...That's just my take though.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Right up my alley. I liked this when I first saw it, still do.


----------



## mario_r (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## maddyfish (Dec 21, 2008)

DOesn't creating a terrestrial landscape in an underwater environment seem very un-natural? 

Why not replicate an actual underwater enviroment, in your tank which is an underwater enviroment?

Or set up the tank as a paludarium and have an actual waterfall, that would be really neat. Have submerged plants, terrestrial plants, and emergent plants.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

It's a matter of personal taste, while some people may dislike it, I find underwater reproductions of terrestrial landscapes to be quite beautiful and fanciful. 

I've seen that series of images before, but it was on a spanish(I think) site and I couldn't make heads or tales of what it was describing. I would like to try this one day in a nano, but it would definately be a high matinence 'show' setup. You would probably only be able to run it without a filter, since any kind of current would blow the falling sand around everywhere. 

Take alot of photos when you're building this, please!


----------



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

First! Look at the BlueAquarium site! Some of those look like pictures of asian landscape! I think the idea of recreating "land underwater" is amazing! 

Second! Brian0 I just am not following...sorry, please explain.
Third! I started my tests tonight, we are gonna get this done one way or another! I have lots of different sand but here is my theory...experienced people please weigh in! I started out with fine black sand a bubbler and a typical 1" clear tube. I just wanted to get the sand to shoot out of the top for starters. I can get the sand to shoot out for a second but then it stops...also, it is not NEAR the volume I would like! In the pic they must have had a TON of sand blowing up the tube, trust me. I think tomorrow I will try heavier sand. I used the super fine black sand today, tomorrow I will try out the blasting sand, it is #3 on the grit if you guys know what that is. There is bigger stuff out there. The only problem is the thicker it is, the more flow you have to create! I think that if I cut the hole in the tube 3/4 the way up, and allow the air to keep going to the top, I can get the sand to fall straight out and the bubble to keep rising without sand. (If the sand is heavy enough but the pump still is strong enough.) If not, I am going to put a type of "sifter" at the top of the tube at an angle, the large grains of sand will be caught and pushed out while the air will just separate and continue through the little cracks. 

Any ideas? I will begin to take pics tomorrow. Please help me get this done, I plan on doing a 75 and have a great layout for it if it works!


----------

